# My baby boy Shawn



## Shawn.myAngel

It's been a long stressful/emotional/exciting/scary journey for my pregnancy, I've had so many testings including the amniocentesis, & blood work. All the chromosomes came out to 46 but #17 one cell was bigger than the other & so they tested that & it turns out there was a lot going wrong with my little man:( he has a lot of fluid on his brain & so much I can't bear to list. The doctors told me i could deliver but there's a chance he will die when the umbilical cord is cut, I know they can be wrong, but I don't want my boy to suffer, I'm not here to get hate mail, just support & anyone else in my situation. I have surgery next week (d&e) please respect my decision, it's very hard for me.


----------



## goodie

:hugs: :hugs: no1 will judge u, ur very brave, it cant have been an easy decision to make, take care :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Shawn.myAngel

Thank you, because I posted something like this to the app babybump and got a lot of hate mail


----------



## mommy2lilmen

WOW who would give hate mail or hate messages to this. 
You know whats best. Im so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

You made the best choice for you and anyone who would send a mother going through this hate mail need a smack in their face :growlmad: Don't you dare listen to these morons. U have more support than you know. I am so sorry you are going through this and if you need a friend I am here.
XOXOXOOX :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Hunni there is a section for ethical losses think you have to ask admin to join but there is a section where mummies just like you can get advice and information on this type of thing.

Im so sorry you are in this situation xx


----------



## kiki04

Hunni that is such a hard decision and NO ONE has the right to judge you for it :hugs: I am so so so sorry you have been put in this situation :cry:


----------



## Mon_n_john

You poor darling, you are so strong. No one has any reason to judge you. Do they think this is an easy decision to make? I wish you nothing but the best and I am so sorry that you are going through such a tough time. Hugs!


----------



## jennijunni

I am so, so sorry. It is so hard, we know!! No judging here, just lots of hugs and support!! I will be thinking of you, and sending you lots of prayers, and hugs!


----------



## darkNlovely

I am so sorry hun and ignore those cruel people giving u hate mail.


----------



## Shawn.myAngel

Thank you every one &#58152; I appreciate the love and support


----------



## jojo23

awe hun anyone who judges you just doesnt deserve to be here, no one knows what they would do in your situation unless it happens to them. your so brave for maing this decision and i totally respect the fact that your little man would have no quality of life if he did come into this world!!! you have to make a decision that none of us would ever hope we have to make! so so sorry pet and if you ever need anything im always here

thinking of your little man xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahJane

Hugs hun. xxxx I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## StranjeGirl

So so sorry. :( sending you lots of hugs


----------



## Weeplin

I'm really sorry hon. That's terrible you would get hate mail, I have heard The bump can be a bit bitchy. Only you know what is best :hugs:


----------



## IHrtSteve

No one has a right to judge you. Only you can make the decision for your baby boy. Hang in there. Xo


----------



## Imalia

The opinions of worthless people, are worthless opinions. Don't take to heart what others have said, no one knows how they would react until they are in a situation. You are making the decision that is right for you and for your baby, you are brave, and should be proud of yourself. I think that making the choice to end your childs suffering knowing it will bring your own is the ultimate selfless sacrifice. Exactly the kind of mind set a good mother should have.

Keep being brave, and walk with your head held high, you have proven you are the best kind of mother any child could wish to have, and your son knows that too.


----------



## Jasiellover

:hugs:


----------



## kgriffin

hugs, no judgement here xo


----------



## mdjoy

I am so sorry you have to go through this. What an awful decision to have to make. I don't mind your post being here at all. I have read stories on another site where they have blogs on woman whom are pregnant knowing their baby is going to die shortly after birth. I don't know what I would choose in that case. Part of me thinks oh just to know and see your baby alive for a few moments but then the medical part of me kicks in and is like oh so you can know the poor baby is suffering, which I honestly think I would choose not to have my baby suffer. It really is a hard decision that ony you and your baby's father ( if involved) can decide. It really is based on what you believe and what you feel is the right choice and don't let anyone tell you differently. :hugs:


----------



## sweetcheeks78

I am so sorry you have to go through this, no one should judge you and for what it's worth I would do the same :hugs:


----------

